# [SCRATCHBUILD] Bulldozer massive case project - AMD Tribute



## BaxterTheFly (Apr 8, 2015)

Heya guys,

First off, big thanks to Gigatron for supporting me on this build and agreeing to display it in their store after its completed!












One grand thanks to sponsors for putting their faith in me!!!



CoolerMaster:










Phobya:







AlphaCool:







AquaTuning:






Shakmods: 





I started working on this project few days ago and i thought, lets post some of it.. Idea and startlog first

It will be a massive bulldozer looking case as a tribute for AMD and their FX series of processors...


Model 3D:


































I switched from case mod to scratch build  entire bottom frame complete  also some welds needed to be fixed.. been a while since i welded anything 








































































































































































Day 3, i started late, and i didn’t have material for more, going to buy some more tomorrow 
















































These 3 are just tossed sides to make it look similar to end project, there is still more to be done, these are just reference scaling pics 


















I am gonna have to start getting some interior work, need to get it all together before I take it apart for painting... also i got some nice looking screws for estetic work... Also i will need to pick up swoop, real swoop for mini bulldozer, its gonna be quite massive *cast iron*  also i got led strips to go inside ( yellow ) i will need to calculate how to molex them correctly so if anyone could send me some link to assist me on what is the relations on lenght/molex, than i will need to get cable extenders to place ( they will be preset to the build connecting in PSU chamber ) sleeved yellow black ( also need to sleeve them, but only need to do half cuz i got black sleeved from RaidMax ). I also made some adjustments, the windscreen will be touchscreen fan controller modded to fit. Making contact connectors so i don’t have to remove cables from the side panel and so there are no cables... apart from the ones imbedded in the side panel it self. Grabbing electric window adjuster for the top part so the entire cabin will lift at a push of a button, exposing the components that will be underneath  .

Rims for the side, the entire PC will move forward than... I will put some small wheels on the bottom of the case and move it with electric car window adjuster so it pops out when i need to do something and it will pop all the way out... Also the engine compartment will host twin modular power supply in parallel. ( side intake / front exhaust ) i will need to mod it a bit so that power cable can get to it... i found angled power cable so i will first try with that one.

































1/3 of the swoop that i am making, it will be 3 parts like those at different angles covered by aluminum sheets

Also, the mud protector will be reduced in size to 210mm to get in line with the tracks that will be 200mm


















Cabin, it will lift upwards to open the pc components, windows will be plexiglass.








That fan will be as the top link of rotor for tracks













That top turned out nice 









also i figured out and i custom ordered set of these with the exact lenght and 2 rows of threads that connect them to be used as tracks








As for the paintjob goes, yellow with black stripes on some parts, details like the bolts will be black, grill will be black with RED backlight on top and bottom, also red non transparent mesh behind the grill... Cabin i cant decide Yellow or black, but it will have yellow backlight, roof will be black, windscreen - i hope, NZXT LX. Also, for hidraulics effect on swoop i am going with rear suspension from VW Golf 6 and for the smaller ones on the bottom side, it will be suspension for 5th dour on VW Golf 6 as well... Aprox weight empty, around 30 kilos, full around 50  still struggling with system that will go in, i got some of it, ( my gamer rig )... And the good news , I got a spot in the PC show in Belgrade Fair 

One side complete, may look funny now odd now but over the tubes there is gonna be fan grill in shape of the gears...













Yeah its gonna be massive, after i finish 2nd side, fenders and cabin tomorrow its painting time  and after that, DETAIL TIME... also, once the swoop gets in place, the bar that goes along side the dozer will give it totally different look, ( its gonna be hazelnut board piece - extremely light wood ) also i reduced the weight by allot... its gonna be 20 kilos w/o equipment inside and w/o the swoop...


Also the mechanism for opening the case will look like this:










 the middle CASE part will have wheels for easier manipulation ...


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 8, 2015)

nice build, but what kind of hardware that you gonna put in it


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Apr 8, 2015)

I am yet to see whats gonna go inside, if i am lucky and find some sponsors that would be raad  but for now its gonna be FX8350, 280x, m5a97 r2.0, ssd's hdd's and will check on custom built watercooling - probs from aircondition and will get waterblocks... the sitation in serbia aint that good so i will put inside what i can


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Apr 9, 2015)

Here it is guys, what those pipes are and how i mounted them  
Side panel with holes drilled 





Checking the pipes because i need to flaten the contact area between them so they fit... they are f110mm but the part where they touch the board is 125 so there isnt any room between them.





Turned it around after i got them in to place and now i am preparing to mount them... marking the holes and stuff..





ok mounting method, simple but efficient 

























The hight of the case: ( for refference its 730mm )





And the case with both side panels "tubed" 





the side panels drop inwords at the bottom, i will have to set some distancers there, they must have gap of around 1.5mm in order for case to slide out, once i mount them to the board it should be fine with some anti scratch tapes and it will gonna go nice and smooth


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Apr 9, 2015)

Heya guys again, mini update.


In order to fit 2PSU’s inside, i had to reduce the side of my ventilation tube for the “side intake, front exhaust” 

















Just to show you how hard it is when you have to use hand tools  my circular saw died on me 







And this is going to finish as the drawer type PSU mount, so i can remove PSU just by pulling them out centered, enough space, and doesn’t heat up rest of the system.


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Apr 10, 2015)

Ok guys, as you noticed i am pretty low funded  so i am using the best of what i can get  
Lets stray from the main build for a bit and let me show you my pride components that are in a dire need for modifications  
Planning to add backlight, USB passtrough, and a volume knob to it  paint it yellow and red, replace keycaps with possibly full metal ones in red, make tracks on the sides to look like a tiny flat dozer and wristrest that would be painted and attached like a swoop 

The keyboard in question is Chicony KB-5181 with cherry MX blues 





Also, my 2nd keyboard with orange omron switches  works like a charm after almost 30 years in service ! i will see what i can d with this one


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 10, 2015)

Hay-Suse on a Horse... ambitious!!!!


----------



## blobster21 (Apr 10, 2015)

BaxterTheFly said:


> I am yet to see whats gonna go inside, if i am lucky and find some sponsors that would be raad  but for now its gonna be FX8350, 280x, m5a97 r2.0, ssd's hdd's and will check on custom built watercooling - probs from aircondition and will get waterblocks... the sitation in serbia aint that good so i will put inside what i can




Feel free to set a small parts list after this build is done, who knows what could be sent to you to complement this rig


----------



## GreiverBlade (Apr 10, 2015)

sub'd


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Apr 10, 2015)

blobster21 said:


> Feel free to set a small parts list after this build is done, who knows what could be sent to you to complement this rig



Well, for now, my sad build looks like this 
M5A97 r 2.0
AMD AthlonII x3 450
8GB Hynix ddr3 1600 CL9 ( added heatsinks )
Club3D RoyalQueen 280x
Transcent 128GB SSD
LC Power 600W LC600H office edition :/

That will be the build for now untill i get some cash to buy new proc


----------



## blobster21 (Apr 11, 2015)

It doesn't look too shabby so far.

Would a Phenom II X4 980BE do the trick ?


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Apr 11, 2015)

sure would be grand improvement over the shitty athlon  but i hope to get some Bulldozer for Bulldozer


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Apr 11, 2015)

sub xd


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Apr 12, 2015)

Ok, entire mount completed and functional details left to be done so it doesnt look this ugly 


















Also the mount for fans on marked and will be finished tomorrow 





Also i got nice piece of plexiglass for the mobo thermal armor that is mostly just estetic armor for me


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Apr 13, 2015)

Ok guys, i just finished some work on my 3d Model for tonight 






It is to scale 

https://skfb.ly/DOwD
Also the Video of an open case model on youtube 
 [VIDEO]


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Apr 14, 2015)

Ok, i made back panel now for the radiator and hard drive area i made a sandwitch of two pieces of aluminum sheets folded them in the way i needed them and stuffed them with thermal isolation that will help muffle the sound as well and made entire thing really sturdy at no weight cost 










As for hard drive mount, i will make a sort of floating floor for almost complete vibration reduction, it will be two sheets of aluminum, bottom one mounted, than spounge in between 10mm thick and another aluminum sheet on top of it, connected to the bottom with rubber going all around it


----------



## blobster21 (Apr 15, 2015)

> two sheets of aluminum, bottom one mounted, than spounge in between 10mm thick and another aluminum sheet on top of it, connected to the bottom with rubber going all around it



Cool silent blocks  Make sure the spounge is brand new, not a dry one haha


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Apr 15, 2015)

blobster21 said:


> Cool silent blocks  Make sure the spounge is brand new, not a dry one haha



I used this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Came with the cluster nodes at work, and we aint gonna repackage it  so i took some, really nice, not soft its like rubber foam  and its around 2 years old but still has that "oily" feel and glossy look


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Apr 16, 2015)

Working on fan grill design turned out to be more complicated than i thought  

Here is what i have for now... still need to figure out few more details


----------



## xvi (Apr 16, 2015)

Came for the Bulldozer, stayed for the Bulldozer. Sub'd.


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Apr 17, 2015)

Rad grill done, if anyone likes/wants this, or stuff like this, i got few designs i made for now and for later on with new projects, you can just PM me/ email/ or reply they are .crd and ready for laser cutting in scale for 240 rad ( two for 480 )


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Apr 18, 2015)

Ok, i finished wrecking my old Chieftec Aegis case to scrap  here is what the backplate looks like nicely sanded ( i hand sanded it :/ ) and in its new home  also, i will need to cut the hole for the cpu cooler mount and so i can put a 92mm fan back there.. it helps allot with chip cooling  














i also added mesh to the PSU tray






And something i think could be really nice if i manage to do it properly 






Kinda odd that the PSU case is perfect dimensions to host 2 3.5" hard drives  and 80mm fan


----------



## blobster21 (Apr 18, 2015)

Wow still going strong, lots of ideas, updates after updates .

This is definitely going to be a one of a kind computer.


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Apr 19, 2015)

Blobster, i sure hope so  also started planing steamroller for new release


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Apr 20, 2015)

Ok, so i tossed everything on so i can see how it looks and my dog came to inspect it...  if she could, she would have gotten her self inside in no time ( i gotta post video of us trying to get her out of the car  )













*the red thing on the top is from my old sidepannel, will use it later as a mesh for somewhere 

Also i started doing some work around the cabbin, this is first look, i need to straiten it before i can use it... it will only be a mold for bending acrylic glass pannel so it is gonna be entire side bent  










So what do you guys think?


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 21, 2015)

Thumbnails would have been better than full sized pics.


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Apr 21, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Thumbnails would have been better than full sized pics.



I will see to fix that  tnx for advice... need to reorganize threads to look better, also to add frame to pictures


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Apr 21, 2015)

Holy awesome sauce .....Subbed


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Apr 22, 2015)

Ok, today i figured out i could have taken a cabbinet and modify it for the thing i did in the end 



















It seemed logical to make it like this instead of making it out of 3 parts...


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Apr 23, 2015)

Ok guys, today i got my first sponsors, i  recieved a nice timely response from Phobya 





Phobya





AlphaCool





AquaTuning​


----------



## suraswami (Apr 23, 2015)

Way to Go 

Can you stick an Intel chip to show it 'Bulldozed' it ?


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Apr 23, 2015)

Well, if i ever want to ask for intel sponsorship.. Huuuuummmmmm NO?  hahah


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Apr 25, 2015)

Heya guys, tomorrow it will be ready for base and white paint , after that i will do cable menagment with some cable routers, and paint it all in the colours it is intended  stay tuned 






I hope you can see how massive it is


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Apr 26, 2015)

So today i found out that the box in my wast basement wasnt just an empty box as i tought for last 6 years, inside was mint in box router  






 *idiot right...he..he.....he. *

I made cannals for acrulyc window i will be using  





and it will go here : 





also i got a bit pissed and redid the rooftop, AGAIN *5th time* ARGHHHH 





new system for easyer mounting with 2 steel bars...









Also, tomorrow, as i found out i have router i will smothen all the edges down and give them nice curvy finish


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Apr 27, 2015)

Today i totally rebuilt the side pannels... one of those days when nothing fits, and i was so angry about it... so i had to do it right this time! I made them from far better quality wood, more precise, with new tools... looks 10 times better and works properly now (the sliding mechanism)... 

The wood is 10 times better, more compressed, easyer to manipulate.





Got a template for 480... and did it right!





Smoothen the edges...













and the big ass drill for wider and "non-bend" blade for my saw

And last, but not least, see the difference!!!
Old: 




New:





Also, new sponsor... CoolerMaster.. more details tomorrow


----------



## blobster21 (Apr 27, 2015)

BaxterTheFly said:


> I hope you can see how massive it is



It's always good to put a name and a face on a computer, nice work so far Ilija !


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Apr 28, 2015)

@blobster21  I hope you dont mind, but this is out of respect!!!

Me again, to some it maybe funny, but i am full of emotions for this!

Few days after i started working on this project, few people asked me what will i be using from components, and i said that i would be using what i had at the time or untill i find some sponsors... one of those parts was AMD Athlon II X3 450 that i was using... One guys, at the time a random guy on the forum asked me if i Phenom II 980BE would be an improvment untill i get cash to get new one or find a sponsor, i still dont have sponsor for the processor...










Imagine me today when i heard from mailman that i have a package from France..






I knew the guy for half an hour from forum and over PM on the forum... and he decided to help me in such a manner... It may not bet extraordinary, and such but it means allot more than just a processor... it means that there are still great people in this world, and a new hope risen inside of me just from this gesture!!!The moment i get new processor either from sponsors or i get some cash to buy it. i am gonna make special mount for this one, to shine as a simbol of respect, UTMOST RESPECT towords Blobster21 and people like him!!!


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 28, 2015)

Welcome to TPU


----------



## blobster21 (Apr 28, 2015)

There are frequents great giveaway here at TPU ( look, i won RCoon's mouse a couple months ago !) , and since we're all geeks, it's only natural to exchange parts around the world when they are needed 

Kreij Kortenhoven's memorial is also a good exemple of this friendly trend. Who said "computer builders united ?"


----------



## BaxterTheFly (May 6, 2015)

Guys, sorry i haven't been posting for a while, but it was holyday season here in Serbia, and i was kinda tortured by my neighbour  i have been planing to rebuild chasis for the case from steel to aluminum, and i wanted to ask a buddy of mine who is professional welder to do the welds for me, but he refused and instead outh to teach me how to weld "If you want to do this as a hobby you need to learn how to do it... you will need it, you can use my equipment!" so i learned how to weld aluminum, and it is going quite well, nice clean welds hehe

Also, if you are doing something, there isnt my way, your way, his way... there is the right way or the wrong way... took me some time to figure that out for myself 










Aluminum box tubes... 










Kind'a expensive :/ 
Also, i will be doing aluminum case, and pics next time


----------



## ChristTheGreat (May 6, 2015)

Nice projet  following this


----------



## BaxterTheFly (May 12, 2015)

Ok guys, i did it, i redid the frane in to an aluminum one and it turned out extra!!!
you can see it on the video below 










The aluminum alloy that i am using is durafix, and it is insanely strong for welding, i did a weld and i smashed it with hammer trying to tare the weld and make the weld brake, the only thing that broke was the cube piple it self... and i used really small ammount of it..

You can see here, i welded, well its more like soldered only 2 sides, see how much smashing it has been trough and still survived 


















Also the frame and welds, few pics... it will be done tonigh, and finally i can start painting tomorrow, i switched entire case upside down... i ended up with 2 cases 


















I hope you like it , also guys if you ever try to do these welds, they dont stick to steel, only to "Coloured metals" so you can use steel plate instead of the one i have been using, i used Azbestus boards so i can get my nails in and keep it all at the right angle... Be advised, azbestus is highly cancerogenic... and the fumes are really rough! but i needed to keep temp and it is extremely good insulator...


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 12, 2015)

BaxterTheFly said:


> Ok guys, today i got my first sponsors, i  recieved a nice timely response from Phobya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YAY for Phobya Alphacool and Aquatuning! (well it's what i also have for my main rig loops  plus Aquacomputer for the GPU block)



BaxterTheFly said:


> @blobster21  I hope you dont mind, but this is out of respect!!!
> 
> Me again, to some it maybe funny, but i am full of emotions for this!
> 
> ...


THIS IS Techpowerup, magic happens all the time!


----------



## BaxterTheFly (May 12, 2015)

So i have been told  and in the ligh of that, when i get my new gear, i have few items that i bet someone could use and i will make a giveaway


----------



## Random Murderer (May 12, 2015)

Subbing for an awesome build


----------



## BaxterTheFly (May 13, 2015)

Some closeups on the welds, and also the frame is finished, i even figured out how to fix the bend caused by heat to aluminum, tho the bend isn't big, 2-3 degrees it is still annoying and it bends entire body, all that caused because i dont have horisontal cubetube above the components (i left it open so i can tinker with it with ease... i figured few ways to fix that, and i hope you guys will like it... 


















The 2-3 degrees influence in overall look of the case...





it is causing the difference of about 1-2mm from one side to the other and it pisses me off.

FIX! The simple solution.. threaded stick, with it i could adjust it all  the pictures are low quality because of the lighting and my primary camera died... using camcorder to take photos 









loosening of the screw acts like a car lift, stretches the frame, and i got exactly what i needed 

Hope you guys like this 

p.s. the entire case is sanded now, it has been Gited and is ready for its first paintjob... also, going to get stuff from CoolerMaster HQ here in Serbia tomorrow morning


----------



## BaxterTheFly (May 15, 2015)

Update...

So, I was at Cooler Master office here in belgrade and i got some neat stuff  

1. A BOX: 





hehe  

Really now here is the bundle:






and power supply separate from that because of the bad quality of the picture 






What exactly was in the box:

1. V1000 - Fully modluar 1000w power supply
2. Storm Rapid-I mechanical gaming keyboard - cherry mx brown
3. Ten CoolerMaster Jetflo 120mm fans with red backlight
4. Storm Havoc 8200dpi Laser mouse 

Another thanks to CoolerMaster, they made me really happy  more pictures along the way hihi


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 15, 2015)

Question......where have you been all my life ?




Subadubaroonied with knobs on.



ps the chair mod swung it for me


----------



## Random Murderer (May 15, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Question......where have you been all my life ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought I was the only one that noticed! 
I love it, any time you can reuse something old and/or broken for a useful purpose, it counts as a win in my book.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 15, 2015)

@Random Murderer it looked okish at the start of post one......then something hapenned...something which forced it to adapt to a lowlier role, still functional though....

I have worse chairs. not tech enough for Ghetto Mods though , if i make an electric chair would that count ?

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/ghetto-mods.55387/page-78


----------



## BaxterTheFly (May 15, 2015)

'Hahahahah  i am still laughing, if you knew the story of that chair 
I have tendency to sit for a few minutes, light up a cigarette and look at what i have done, so i can master in my head my next step  efw moments before i took that photo i tried to sit on it  it did not work well, there is a pile of metal scraps on the right of it, and i practically flathened it with my back   As far as for reusing goes, that metal scraps i told you about were going to get reused, now, not so much


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 15, 2015)

I am so glad you are laughing now...

there is a well established ( about a week) scoring system in place over at Ghetto Mods. here is the scoring system

1 technical level
2 amount of cable ties/ sticky tape/ stuff lying around used
3 finesse, the more attempts made the better
4 time taken
5 finished result/effectiveness

your score for the chair mod -

0   .elementary level
0   . nothing, nothing at all used despite there being tons of stuff everywhere
1  . once was enough
1  . sounds like it took a nanosecond to destroy it
10 . it works 

grand total  *12 *
i am prepared to give some bonus points because there was an early admission of guilt and something that was once merely functional is now a useful work of art
10 bonus points

a disapointing *22* points for the chair mod.

(a Googolplexian of points for the build though)


----------



## BaxterTheFly (May 15, 2015)

Hahahahahhaha  ... i will try better next time.. more chairs?


----------



## Random Murderer (May 15, 2015)

BaxterTheFly said:


> Hahahahahhaha  ... i will try better next time.. more chairs?


The more the better


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 15, 2015)

@Random Murderer 
It isnt about how many you have, it is what you do with them that counts





I'll mod anything. 

and i made the kitchen cupboards and floor


----------



## BaxterTheFly (May 19, 2015)

Shakmods, nice company, nicer people 





I recieved reply from Shakmods and they decided to make me custom cables for my V1000 
Thank you guys, it is more than just sending components, it takes time and effort to make sleeved cables and i understand how much hours they will work on these... Thanks again!!!


----------



## BaxterTheFly (May 21, 2015)

Here is an update, i didnt have conditions for more pictures, and i allreay had similar photos of steel casing, this is aluminum.

I did few things that i didnt take a picture of, Rails were attached directly to the wood frame but now i added distancers and it slides allot better, Frame rails dont strech the frame anymore but totally oposite, they retract it now, making it more sturdy. Also the rail on wooden frame had its "toungue reduced so it can slide more to the end of the case, some screws got in the way and they are not an option for removal...

I did the hood from the top, it is now out of 3 pieces, no longer the "bend around" method, and i made a hole and attached the 2nd PSU fan grill on the side. Also i did back mesh for the future grill on the front side of the case.

Again, this is the way that PSU will go, but i will put some distancers so i can raise the platform a bit and it will allow me to make it 1-2cm wider. 










Again the case half way out, it is a bit bigger than last one but it was so i can increase area where the HDD's are going, i needed height so i can manipulate better. 






Rims to fill the empty space between the inner and outher case, , i will fix them when i finish inner case totaly and i have exact dimensions...










I hope you guys like the progress so far and that you understand that English isnt my native language and that i am self taught so, point me on any mistake i might have made.  Cheers


----------



## BaxterTheFly (May 21, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> @Random Murderer
> It isnt about how many you have, it is what you do with them that counts
> View attachment 64848
> 
> ...



I fixed the chair


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 21, 2015)

Me too


----------



## BaxterTheFly (May 22, 2015)

I WANT THAT CHAIR!!!

On the other note: 

Fans fit perfectly  Love how the distance between them isnt regular, its possible to squeeze them tight together and i am really good with that 
this is the top one, the one that will blow directly to graphic cards and cool them aditionally hehe 








Isn't it a beauty to see them like this, i will lower them to go at around 700rpm, i wont need them to go any more because i will make a sandwitch out of 2 radiators and the middle ones will go at 1200 rpm just to cycle the air between 2 of them 
It got a bit late and i couldn't take all the pictures i wanted, a bit tired... 
Also, i made my 6th and final rooftop XD


----------



## Ahhzz (May 23, 2015)

BaxterTheFly said:


> I WANT THAT CHAIR!!!



+1 TO THAT!!


----------



## BaxterTheFly (May 24, 2015)

I finished the sides made of acrylic... the entire case is a bit rough, there is some things i have to finish, i got rims that will go instead of duckt tape  but for now its like this... 














I admit, today its ugly as hell but with rims finished it will look much smoother  and all.. its really robust, but i like it that way, it will be a piece of furniture in my room


----------



## blobster21 (May 24, 2015)

the chromes and polished nails will come in due time )

That's good enough for an intermediary snapshot , good luck with the next part(s)


----------



## dannylillhtc (May 25, 2015)

epic build, am loving this one...keep up the good work !!


----------



## BaxterTheFly (May 28, 2015)

It started to get final form, if you guys thought it looked big before, wait to see it now 

ITS MASSIVE!!!











Still, much more work to be done


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Jun 14, 2015)

Ok, i know it has been a good long while since i last posted but i am happy to inform you that i am contiunuing my work and that i cleared another year in my faculty  studying came first to this... sorry 

I took few of these at local shop here in Serbia ( Uradi sam / Do it yourself ) 






I cut them to lenght and i made new tracks... 





( mind the dog, she is dangerous ) 






















I figured out how to make the windscreen the way i want it to be, also spoon is done tomorrow when i take the rear suspension from Fiat Punto

There is a bit more update some stuff came last week from AquaTuning  


















Tomorrow i will make ubber update!!! I kept you in the dark for far too long


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 14, 2015)

Wicked


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Jun 16, 2015)

Ok, i got few pics of progress and a question 










The spoon will be simmilar to this but i will str18 it a bit, add some mesh on top, make it more robust with stirofoam and such... it will look really good with suspensions and all painted  trust me, i have it in my head!!!

Also  there is a question regarding these two pictures below










Should i make mud protector on the 2nd pic, or should i leave it like it is on the 1st? 
Please post coments on what you think i should do and what you like/dislike on it...

Tnx, Bax!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 17, 2015)

Hiya man......still loving it.

The first config definitely, a dozer doesnt need a mud protector, on  a wheeled vehicle like a dumptruck but not on a tracked machine. To me it just looks out of place. The dirt gets stuck and works like grinding paste.

Oddly i have some worn out dozer sprockets in my garden  , i will take a couple of pics to demonstrate the effect of dirt on steel. It is 1 a.m so i wont do it now.


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Jun 18, 2015)

I made a compromis with mud flaps and went llike this, i think you will like it  






















And the demonstration of power!!!  
Just for you to see how sturdy this thing really is... ( also to mention i am 192cm tall )










I hope you can gasp the sheer size of this thing 
At some point i will make it battery operated and i will drive on top of it XD


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 18, 2015)

That looks like a step in to the cabin...nice one, how about a small handle on the window frame for "safety" oh and dont forget an orange flashing beacon, if you are planning GPS guidance when you are dozing dont forget a green beacon as well so your GPS lazers dont interfere with all the other dozers and diggers on site. 

How many hours so far Dude?


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Jun 18, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> That looks like a step in to the cabin...nice one, how about a small handle on the window frame for "safety" oh and dont forget an orange flashing beacon, if you are planning GPS guidance when you are dozing dont forget a green beacon as well so your GPS lazers dont interfere with all the other dozers and diggers on site.
> 
> How many hours so far Dude?



hahaha, i will make something more on details, you will see  
And around 300 hours on the dozer so far... but i had to learn how to weld aluminum, and loads more stuff  (cant learn if you dont try)


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Jun 24, 2015)

Peeps, i know pictures are awful but my camera bateries ran out  so i had to use my camcorder.


























I know most of you will criticize my choice to go for wood instead of alu but i had my own good reasons  

Also as you can see, my suspensions came and i am super happy about it  Deatails almost complete and i hope that tomorrow i will finish complete body and start painting it hehe


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 25, 2015)

love the rams man. 




You have to be well over 100 kgs unladen weight.

What's with the windscreen......drive bays?

Keep up the good work Sir, keep it up, me and my dozer driving pal are loving it !

I wish i could find my pics to show just how much fun we have driving dozers !


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Jun 25, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> love the rams man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




tnx  and yeah for the windscreen i will put display fan controllers  thats why its so slim but big opening, need to mod nzxt LX or similar to make it fit just right and i will have power buttons and leds there as well


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Jul 10, 2015)

here is an update after a big long while

I fixed the doors so they can open correctly now and i had to make them open up top because of clearance issues :/

This is first layer of acrylic filler


















This is 2nd, and there might be a tird to fill the smallest holes


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Jul 13, 2015)

I've got some stuff inside of the case just to check how everything fits and looks in the cabin  










































I hope you like the overall look inside the cabin  its a bit tight but I like it like that  only main ssd's will be inside the cabin, hard drives will go under the entire thing, and under that, radiators, pumps etc 

Its nearing the end and the start of painting  i cant show you enough how that makes me feel 

Also a small adition to everything  i fixed my speakers that i will be using and i will be also replacing the monitor with 40" 4k display


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Jul 25, 2015)

A few more days left, I will finish the mod before August  

As i didnt want to post pictures that make no sence, posting pictures where only i could see the difference, i waited a bit and once i had done things i deem'd made a change, i made a little walktrough around what i have done and around the case... 
The video is a bit on the longer side, and i got a bit confused with terminology i would be thrilled if you'd watch it 










I will grab some batteries for my camera and that is one of the reasons i used camcorder now, and i will take some nice closeups tomorrow, also i will most likely put primer on the drawer piece


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Jul 29, 2015)

UPDATE!!!, still not painting  ran in to some work related issues  but still sort of big update 

1)  The "Nose job":






























2)  FINALLY! Fan mount... 






















3) Polyester filler :





Hole for 24-pin done old fashion little plate style with |-type screws 














It still needs sanding before painting, i corrected the edges and everything on the bodywork of the core part, i got fittings, and i did a hole for 24-pin


----------



## jaggerwild (Aug 20, 2015)

Great work man! You have quiet the working mind!!


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 21, 2015)

really nice case
shame about amd cpu in it tho .....


----------



## jaggerwild (Aug 22, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> really nice case
> shame about amd cpu in it tho .....




 What a NOOB YOU ARE!


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Aug 27, 2015)

Here is one long overdue update.. bodywork is taking much longer than i anticipated 

I ended up saving me the trouble with doors that open like this.. so the original idea --- to the water






















Made my life allot easier when it came to cooling  fans can now be securely mounted to the side pannel XD














Also, now everything seems to fit perfectly >.> 






And some finishing bodywork, tiny air bubbles gave me allot of problems after sanding... 










In the end it was worth it... Just perfect 














Also, one more idea that took me, Idiot, almost entire day and it was complete bust!














Also, i figured that if i paint over the dry body kit, it will give it a bit of strength so i ended up doing that and it made my life easier, I paint it when i am done, and than, when i am back from work tomorrow its nice and solid, doing this saved me from allot of scratches 






The back fan mounted ( the one that cools the back of the socket ), i must add that when i did measurements for the cuts, i wanted to make it octagonal, i kind of dig the lines.. i think i will pinstripe them on it... Also the fan is mounted to the plate, that is than mounted to the case... 






























Checking if the cables fit the hole i made, it will be awesome when i put the sleeved cables there with cable combs there 


















There, I hope you guys like the progress i made, i will take liberty to say that it the case as a case should be done in a week, and the water cooling components and components should be fixed inside few weeks after that total...


----------



## jaggerwild (Aug 27, 2015)

Taking shape nicely! Looks 100% better with some coats of paint on it.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Sep 10, 2015)

*EPIC*


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Oct 1, 2015)

Been a while since i posted, and loads of things happened since than  

Enjoy the slideshow XD 

Top part still needs some minor adjustments, it now opens quite nicely with some support from suspensions  






















I dont know about you, but it looks more massive than it used to 

Next in line is the finished front piece remaster! 






















next, experimenting with paint/foils 










Here you can see how the roof holds with suspensions when open 

And the last, i really think you will like it, 95% finished product XD






















Bare in mind that the foil didnt set as it should have, and i will re-do it, the glue needs to be heated and i didnt have good dust free chamber, i redid it and the finished pictures will be out soon, only thing left for me to do now is fill it with components , loads of little details finished as well, this is just a preview! Finished pics will come out when i have it all working!


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Feb 6, 2016)

Hello guys and really sorry for not updating, i have had some massive lack of time so i didn't get to do anything that i wanted. This is a little tease and i promise i will post full update log once i get time to work on it  . Also, tomorrow is the day i fire this thing in its cage as i have been running the system hihihi. 

So here it is for now:






Brm brm brrrrrrmmm


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 6, 2016)

About time........., i have been waiting for this.

How is your chair?


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Feb 6, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> About time........., i have been waiting for this.
> 
> How is your chair?



hahahaha lemme take a picture  ( i've got a new one hihi )


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 6, 2016)

BaxterTheFly said:


> hahahaha lemme take a picture  ( i've got a new one hihi )




hahahahahahahhaha

suitably F****d


----------



## jaggerwild (Feb 6, 2016)

Nice work man!
 Do it when you can...............................


----------



## Zenator (Feb 6, 2016)

Looks very cool well done.


----------



## blobster21 (Feb 6, 2016)

It is totally worth all the efforts you've put in it this far !

I really like the front metal shield btw

Edit : Will we get to see menacing claws spanning from the back ??


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Feb 6, 2016)

blobster21 said:


> It is totally worth all the efforts you've put in it this far !
> 
> I really like the front metal shield btw
> 
> Edit : Will we get to see menacing claws spanning from the back ??



Yup, the claws will be a cable management routers


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 6, 2016)

In the trade they are called " rippers", you can push and rip rock at the same time.


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Feb 7, 2016)

Ok, some things i think you are gonna like that has been done to the mod 

16mm Copper tubing:






Changed the board rotation, its laid down now:






Added professional grade backplane  






And the drawers:






and the look before painting from different perspective:






Also, the 480EKWB rad with 8x CoolerMaster Jetflo:






New ones come tomorrow, enjoy!


----------



## grunt_408 (Feb 8, 2016)

Looks very menacing and heavy.. no lan parties for this rig.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 8, 2016)

Sub'd


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Feb 10, 2016)

So i have been doing what seems to be the biggest problem... how to make roof and still look sharp 
i think this will be ok, and not make the roof stand off too much, the roof consists out of board and a U profile, the sides will go on the inside of a U profile, and also it will house a led strip that will illuminate interior, now, should i put yellow or red that is still something to decide.











This is another problem i have had. The waterblock came w/o a backplate, and i love backplates, keeps the board from bending and gives it stiffness, so i drilled the holes in my existing backplate to widen the screw holes that were there so the screws for my waterblock could go trough. it works, now i will need to reinstall it 






till the next time, feel free to comment, good/bad, its all cool


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Feb 10, 2016)

grunt_408 said:


> Looks very menacing and heavy.. no lan parties for this rig.



i got 4 pc's and 4 laptops, if someone wants a lan party, they can just come over


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 10, 2016)

Dont forget the obligatory flashing orange beacon and the optional green one. You might want to add an aerial as well, often dozers are GPS guided.


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Feb 10, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Dont forget the obligatory flashing orange beacon and the optional green one. You might want to add an aerial as well, often dozers are GPS guided.



Oh, there will be a beacon, a bacon as well XD  as for antenna, perhaps if i use wireless


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Feb 11, 2016)

Dry fitting the pipes to the current look, there will be another pipe that will go on the other side of the 24 pin that will go from GPU to res, but will go under than it will come back up, to res  



















I hope you like the progress so far, as i was unable to work on it for good few months due to some problems i have had :/


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 11, 2016)

The epicness grows.


----------



## BaxterTheFly (Feb 14, 2016)

So, i bet this is the thing you didnt expect to see  
I switched to below tubing to soft tubing in order to have a little more flexibility and room for working, also i made it so that the top part is able to tip over so i can clean, manage cables, etc etc.. This is the last big change in the overall mod and it will go under water tomorrow after some details and immense cleaning, dusting, alcohol bath and all  

Here are some pictures, i really hope you will enjoy them


----------

